# A bit of a play with Megs Paint Reconditioning Cream - an AIO with ATTITUDE !!



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I got a drop of two of Meguiars new paint reconditioning cream given me , and thought it was time to try it out 

Its described as an AIO - with unitgrit technology ! 
Time to try it out !

This is a very thick , gluggy , pink polish :buffer:

One Mercedes Sprinter Box van , single stage paint on the bonnet that is totally faded and oxidised.

I taped up a section an proceeded to polish away with the rotary the O/S (left had side as you look at the photos )

A bit of shine & some relections visible with just one quick pass.










Under the brinky:



















The whole bonnet done:



















Pretty darn impressed TBH - ideal for a quick 'tart' up job if nothing else

I got the bonnet & wings done in 10 minutes , that was including the photos and a brew 

More tests needed , but look like another promising product for the shelf


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good, ceratinly a good improvement.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Certainly does look like it shows promise... as you'd expect from a Meguiars product 

Any idea on filler content of this product at all? Or it is all cutting, with no fillers?


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

From what I've read from users, it definately has fillers.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Alan :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Scholl A15 is also a very good "AIO".


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I feel a sample coming on


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

All in 10 minutes? With a brew? :doublesho

Do-able with a dual-action? How does the polish look when breaking/broken down? What pad combo?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I can See this is going to cost money again. :wall:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I feel a sample coming on


This stuff is like half set cement - getting it in sample bottles may be a bit tricky (but worth a go )



Hair Bear said:


> All in 10 minutes? With a brew? :doublesho
> 
> Do-able with a dual-action? How does the polish look when breaking/broken down? What pad combo?


Really quick & easy to use , choose the pad for the job ( I used a polishing pad)

Works fine with DA - Myself & another DW'er had a go today with the new Kestrel DA using it - pretty quick & easy.

Sort of changes from a pinky colour , to clear(ish) them looks like you have waxed it through the stages of machining.



caledonia said:


> I can See this is going to cost money again. :wall:


Its aimed at quick tart ups (Auction rooms , car sales etc etc) so for a quick job for a neighbour who isnt going to appreciate you spending all day polishing their car - it could be an ideal product.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

If it's an AIO, it would have to have fillers. Wax/sealants are fillers by nature. 

D151 is one amazing product. Use it, let it dry and remove with Last Touch. Super slick and BEADS for about 4-5 weeks.

Works well with the G110.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been playing with this of late as well (rotary and DA) and very impressed with it. Works as well as #83 but finishes out finer. Gives a nice finish.... Quite glossy. Durability won't blow your socks off but the car that it was used is a daily and it lasted about 4 weeks... Not bad given current weather conditions.


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

looks good mate, you can definately see the difference!


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

"Works fine with DA - Myself & another DW'er had a go today with the new Kestrel DA using it - pretty quick & easy. "

Many thanks for that opportunity Alan - half way there to buying that Kestrel!!:thumb:

Ray


----------



## Timaaa (Nov 12, 2008)

this is still all new to me but in the pictures it looks really good


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Its aimed at quick tart ups (Auction rooms , car sales etc etc) so for a quick job for a neighbour who isnt going to appreciate you spending all day polishing their car - it could be an ideal product.


This sounds great to me. Anything that makes polishing quicker and returns results is better in my book.

Can this be bought yet?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Can this be bought yet?


Only in gallons.

I was given a sample to try out and TBH thought it was pants, nice and easy to use but, filling/correction abilities were well below those of any other AIO I've tried


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks for the review Alan :thumb: those 50/50's look quite impressive for a quick hit. 

Bryan - can you expand on what made you think it was pants? What other AIO's were you comparing it to? Thanks.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Can it be applied by hand?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> thanks for the review Alan :thumb: those 50/50's look quite impressive for a quick hit.


Single stage white is hardly a challenge though - no offence intended towards Alan



Bigpikle said:


> Bryan - can you expand on what made you think it was pants? What other AIO's were you comparing it to? Thanks.


Reading the claims made by megs about how it has corrective abilities i would say its a very big let down, I've tried it on 3 or 4 different cars and found it lacking in both corrective and filling abilities, only thing it has going for it (IMO) is ease of use via machine.

SRP does a better job and if you want something that works well via machine and is an AIO with serious balls then Carbrite Phaze Glaze knocks spots off it

And lastly you can only buy the Megs in US Gallons atm

Examples

Right side done with Phaze Glaze with finishing pad and PC










Same here

Before










After


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks Bryan - good to read your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan are you going to do samples? I'll take 500ml if possible please?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Al, worked really well on the back bumper today.

Great for a quick tidy up.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just to elaborate here , I am not saying its the best AIO in the world but it does what it says on the tin (albeit a gallon granted)

To highlight its capabilities a bit more I have done another demo - at the end of the day it is an AIO and IMO nothing can replace doing the job 'properly' in the correct stages , but for a quick spruce up job it cuts the mustard.

One Panel - Complete with clear coat this time 

Tortured with DRY sand paper










Taped up and one QUICK pass with PRC (30-40 seconds)



















I did the left hand side with the same pad / speed / time combo with SRP and whilst it came up 90% compared to the right hand side there were still marks visible across the LHS of the tape mark where there were non to the RHS (if you follow me)

Couldn't capture on the phone - but will grab my camera for tomorrow :thumb:

When I get I minute I will re sand the panel and test a few AIO's in sections.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Certainly does look like it shows promise... as you'd expect from a Meguiars product
> 
> Any idea on filler content of this product at all? Or it is all cutting, with no fillers?


On my second test (above) , I have completely saturated the area in neat IPA and rubbed away.

The SRP area is now quite scary :doublesho with most of the deeper defects now visible again.

The PRC area has a few deeper scratches from the sandpaper now visible again, but nowhere near as many as the SRP side.

So we can safely say PRC does contain fillers , but has quite a serious bite to it too

I will pop some more piccys up tomorrow :thumb:

>> Not tried it by hand yet , but may do that tomorrow too <<


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

to be honest that looks ideal for the likes of me, doing quick tidy ups on friends and relatives cars... getting to that level and then topping with decent wax would have their jaws dropped, we'd know it wasn't perfect but its teh customer you need to get happy!!

Looking forward to those post IPA pics and the SRP comparison Alan.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

green-blood said:


> to be honest that looks ideal for the likes of me, doing quick tidy ups on friends and relatives cars... getting to that level and then topping with decent wax would have their jaws dropped, we'd know it wasn't perfect but its teh customer you need to get happy!!
> 
> Looking forward to those post IPA pics and the SRP comparison Alan.


That exactly the market its ideal for , many of my friends / neighbours etc would not 'see' the difference between 20 mins with an AIO and 2 days full correction - all they want is it 'shiny'

I will get some proper piccy up tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice review there Alan, looks like I should get this added to the site then!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Now I have my camera 

I have captured the difference between the SRP and the PRC AFTER an IPA wipe down

*
Left hand side is SRP - Right hand side is PRC *



















I will pop other today's experiment finding up shortly :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

interesting stuff!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Experiment number THREE*

*Ok so today I have sanded some swirls into the panel again to leave this:*










*
I have divided the panel into four sections :*










*Using the Rotary with a Finishing pad each section was given a chosen product :buffer:

Top Left was SRP
Top Right was PRC
Bottom Left Need for Speed
Bottom Right CG Pro Poilsh

After one pass with the CG Pro polish it left the panel like this :*










*
Need for speed :*










*SRP*










*PRC*










*Make your own mind up on the results*

*To take into account any fillers - I then totally saturated the areas in IPA to leave :*

*CG Pro Polish:*










*Need for speed :*










*SRP:*










*PRC:*










-----------------------------------------

*The panels was then hit with 3000 Grit (wet) to make some nice swirls.

The next test was using the same products by hand - all with a Megs Applicator , All exactly 60 seconds working time :*



















*All looked roughly the same after polishing:*










*After an IPA wipedown :*

*CG:*










*NFS:
*










*SRP:*










*PRC:*










Hopefully this may proof helpful to some of you :thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for that Alan

Just one other thing.....

You have far too much time on your hands:lol:

Only messing
Good read

Thanks :thumb:
Ibi


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ibi_TME said:


> Thanks for that Alan
> 
> Just one other thing.....
> 
> ...


Had to keep myself occupied whilst waiting for the snow to melt


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a good excuse Alan.

Just a quick question about PTG's.
Does it make a difference if the car is dirty, do you get different readings?
What about when there is polish/wax already applied to it??

Just asking as i'm gonna invest in one and also wanna use it when i go buy my next car.

Keep up the good work or research:thumb:

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

quick bump on this thread, in case Alan is back and reading any time, as I missed his later posts until now. 

Thanks Alan for taking the time to do this and I think I may well have found my 'neighbours cars' 1 step product, perhaps with a wipe over of FK1000 or 845 afterwards for longer protection :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I've just ordered a gallon to try with my new Sealey.

Thanks for the comprehensive notes.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)




----------

